# What is wrong with people? WTF TRUCK!



## Pintony (Feb 8, 2012)

Hello Group,
I have a 1976 Ford Courier.
I have to leave a 2500.00 price on the windshield to keep people from constantly offering me 100 bucks for it. BTW my truck is not for sale...
This morning before 9 am, some guy knocks on my door offering me 300.00 for my truck.
My truck has 4 almost new Michelin tires, and I just payed the insurance monday. 275.00 for 6 Mo. Full coverage.
I was getting ready to go get another load of Hedge from the woods. Needless to say I told the guy to gtfoh...


----------



## Ductape (Feb 8, 2012)

Honestly, I don't think your $2500 price is far off. Anyone into vintage mini trucks should be all over that truck. Where would they find another one? No where around New England, thats for sure.


----------



## treemandan (Feb 8, 2012)

I think its a Datsun.


----------



## Pintony (Feb 9, 2012)

treemandan said:


> I think its a Datsun.


Hey Treemandan,
It is REALLY a MAZDA with FORD badge.
The only real difference is the Mazda was a 1.6L while the ford was a 1.8L. ooh and different grill.


----------



## Pintony (Feb 9, 2012)

Ductape said:


> Honestly, I don't think your $2500 price is far off. Anyone into vintage mini trucks should be all over that truck. Where would they find another one? No where around New England, thats for sure.



Hey Ductape,
If my Courier breaks down I'll call you.


----------



## Oldtimer (Feb 9, 2012)

If you don't want offers, take the writing off the truck.

I had a 1977 Chevy LUV 4x4 4 speed back in the day, how I "luved" that truck. I wish I still had it.


----------



## Hank Chinaski (Feb 9, 2012)

I'll give ya $110 for it. 
But you have to deliver it.


----------



## Ductape (Feb 9, 2012)

Del_ said:


> It would be nice with a Cummins 4bta in it.





:agree2::agree2:


----------



## Rudedog (Feb 9, 2012)

Reminds me of the old Ford Cortina. I drove a couple of Cortina wagons working over the summer for my Uncle's coffee service company in 1976.


----------



## ancy (Feb 9, 2012)

If your trucks not for sale why is there a phone # and a price on it?


----------



## Rudedog (Feb 9, 2012)

ancy said:


> If your trucks not for sale why is there a phone # and a price on it?



Because my friend there is nothing in life that isn't "for sale". He has the price and number so people will quit knocking on his door for $100 offers. However, if someone actually showed with $2,500 smackers I bet they'd be driving away in that thing.


----------



## RandyMac (Feb 9, 2012)

I get that kinda crap with the Ranchero, guys rush up just sure I'll be overjoyed to sell it to them for 5 or 6 hundred bucks.


----------



## lone wolf (Feb 9, 2012)

Pintony said:


> Hello Group,
> I have a 1976 Ford Courier.
> I have to leave a 2500.00 price on the windshield to keep people from constantly offering me 100 bucks for it. BTW my truck is not for sale...
> This morning before 9 am, some guy knocks on my door offering me 300.00 for my truck.
> ...



are they Mexicans?


----------



## LarryTheCableGuy (Feb 9, 2012)

Oldtimer said:


> If you don't want offers, take the writing off the truck.
> 
> I had a 1977 Chevy LUV 4x4 4 speed back in the day, how I "luved" that truck. I wish I still had it.



Geezus, I just had a horrible flashback of wrenching on my '73 LUV. 

Cold sweats and everything. 

I must have PTSD - Post Truck Stress Disorder - from that stupid P.O.S.


----------



## tomsteve (Feb 9, 2012)

maybe iffen ya changed yer advertising a bit ya woodnt get the offers yer gettin. like $2500 firm! phone call only??? or, up the price to $3500. if ya'd take $2500 for it, a buyer would feel better talkin ya down to it then just forkin out the asking price.


----------



## Pintony (Feb 9, 2012)

Rudedog said:


> Because my friend there is nothing in life that isn't "for sale". He has the price and number so people will quit knocking on his door for $100 offers. However, if someone actually showed with $2,500 smackers I bet they'd be driving away in that thing.



Hey Rudedog,
You hit the nail on the head!!!
I want to give your comment a "LIKE" but i'm not sure how to do it???
You have a superior mind!!!!!


----------



## Pintony (Feb 9, 2012)

lone wolf said:


> are they Mexicans?



HEEEEeeeeeeeee HAW......
NO! Not in Illinois.  :0


----------



## atvguns (Feb 9, 2012)

You keep full coverage on a $2500.00 dollar truck?


----------



## Rudedog (Feb 10, 2012)

Pintony said:


> Hey Rudedog,
> You hit the nail on the head!!!
> I want to give your comment a "LIKE" but i'm not sure how to do it???
> You have a superior mind!!!!!



No, LOL ........ just lots of experience.


----------



## Pintony (Feb 10, 2012)

atvguns said:


> You keep full coverage on a $2500.00 dollar truck?



ABSOLUTELY!!! I own my home and other properties.
I have 500,000 across the board on all my auto insurance.
Only a few bucks more and gives me the coverage and piece of mind.


----------



## tbow388 (Feb 10, 2012)

*SWEET truck*

That is a nice little truck.

You put a pumped up v8 in that and do some suspension work and they make great Drag trucks.

I will take that off of your hands for 2500 cents. send me a PM if interested.


----------



## SS396driver (Mar 6, 2012)

Pintony said:


> ABSOLUTELY!!! I own my home and other properties.
> I have 500,000 across the board on all my auto insurance.
> Only a few bucks more and gives me the coverage and piece of mind.



when people say full coverage it usually means collision and comprehensive not the liability amount


----------



## mtfallsmikey (Mar 7, 2012)

With most insurance co's., the price diff. between liability/full coverage isn't that much. That truck could be insured by J.C.Taylor, Hagerty, or some other antique ins. co. for a lot less $$


----------



## Pintony (Mar 7, 2012)

mtfallsmikey said:


> With most insurance co's., the price diff. between liability/full coverage isn't that much. That truck could be insured by J.C.Taylor, Hagerty, or some other antique ins. co. for a lot less $$



Hello mtfallsmikey,
My insurance on Courier is 16.00 per month. Full coverage.
If I had one of those companys I could not use it as a TRUCK and would have to keep it garaged all the time.


----------



## IQRaceworks (Mar 7, 2012)

If you didn't have a FOR SALE sign on the front windshield....you probably wouldn't get as many people coming to your door offering you you a price for it.


----------



## mckeetree (Mar 8, 2012)

Pintony said:


> HEEEEeeeeeeeee HAW......
> NO! Not in Illinois.  :0



I was going to ask IF YOU were a Mexican but I thought it might be rude.


----------



## tommyus4 (Mar 16, 2012)

I love the $2500. 

Very very smart to protect your home and family with the insurance. I've been down that dark road because of another idiot driver. Understandable to worry about getting sued but most people don't understand that your own policy has a limit too should you get hurt, regardless of who is at fault.

I used to get people walking up from the river I live on to inquire about my old Wrangler. I didn't drive it that much and eventually I blocked off access to my property. Everyone wanted to give me $100.

Eventually I did sell it for a lot more than that. It was the 87 with the forever carb issues. If it had been an 88 with the fuel injection, I would still own it...


----------



## Jules083 (Mar 28, 2012)

I had a 1968 AMC Rambler American and currently have a 1974 Jeep CJ5, I feel your pain about guys always stopping with a dumb offer. Some good ones:

Guy stops and asks about rambler. I go out to talk to him, told him I'll sell it for $1500. He offers me $100 for the hood. I told him that I'll sell him the hood for 1500, he takes the rest of the car with it. Who sells the hood of their car???

Guy stops and wants my jeep. He's looking it over and decides he doesn't want it because of the Fiberglass body, before we even discuss price. I ask him why, curious what his logic is. He says 'it's not worth anything at the scrapyard'. I tell him I want $2500 for it, he tells me that the scrapyard will only give me $150 for it. I reached in and started it, he was amazed that it ran. It was sitting in my driveway with plates, new tires, winch, new roll cage, and freshly washed. One tire was low, top was off. Air up a tire and it was ready to drive

Guy stops and asks about the Jeep. At the time the leaky tire was flat, and I had taken the windshield off for a recent trail ride. It's fun driving it with no windshield sometimes, and I don't have to work about breaking it in the woods. I tell him $2500, he says 'my son has been saving up his allowance, he has $350'. I told him it's worth $2500, he said 'yeah for something you can drive on the road, not a woods beater like this one' I told him that he can do what he wants with it, but I drive it all the time on the road. He left

Guy says he wants my jeep, but doesn't have a way to get it home. I tell him I'll take it home for him, he asks if I had a trailer. I say yes, but I'll just drive it. He is amazed that it's drivable, but decides he doesn't want it.

Dad wakes me up one day, he wants to move the Ramber. I go outside, there's a chain wrapped around the bumper and the tractor is hooked to it. I unhook the chain and start the car, ask him where he wants it. He picks his jaw off of the ground and says he wants to pull it into the weeds behind the barn. I shut it back off, parked his truck in the weeds while he was at work the next day. That went well. 

I gave up on selling the Jeep, took the sign off. One of dad's friends said something to him like 'I saw you son took the sign off the jeep, is he going to fix it?' Dad said no, I'm just going to keep driving it. The guy asked what was wrong with it, dad said nothing, it runs good. The guy found out what I was asking and came over with the money, saying he didn't know it ran. I told him it wasn't for sale anymore.

When I was in the Army I had my explorer tagged as an 'abandoned vehicle' and they were going to tow it. I drove the explorer to the police station, they guy who tagged it said something like 'that thing doesn't run, hasn't moved in months, etc.' I pointed outside at it, and told him that I drive it to work every day. After his ass chewing the desk Sargent made him scrape the sticker off my windshield.

I could keep going like this...


----------

